# Strange experience with Gatso speed camera



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Yesterday I had 2 strange experiences with a Gatso speed camera, let me explain.

In the morning I was travelling on the opposite side of the road to a Gatso speed camera, to my knowledge this type of camera cannot prosecute you from the front on the other side of the road. I think the Truvelo one can do that. Anyway I was speeding maybe 40 mph in a 30 zone, the camera flashed twice but that was at the same time as another car on the other side of the road passing the camera.

Later that same day I passed the same camera on the other side of the road for which the camera was intended. I looked at my speedo as I was passing it and at 23mph on my speedy the gatso flashed twice. There is no way i was going anywhere near 30mph.

I wonder whether that camera is not working properly as I seen it flash 2 times just in the seconds I passed it on both sides of the road.

Any thoughts on both of my experiences, personally i have nevere heard of it although I have heard of people proving they were driving to the speed limit.

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

golfmadeasy said:


> Yesterday I had 2 strange experiences with a Gatso speed camera, let me explain.
> 
> In the morning I was travelling on the opposite side of the road to a Gatso speed camera, to my knowledge this type of camera cannot prosecute you from the front on the other side of the road. I think the Truvelo one can do that. Anyway I was speeding maybe 40 mph in a 30 zone, the camera flashed twice but that was at the same time as another car on the other side of the road passing the camera.
> 
> ...


I've had several flash whilst being on the other side of the road...even when there is nothing coming the other way. Not sure why it happened but I have never gotten a ticket from it...could be a fault, not sure.

Not sure why it would flash if you were going under the limit whilst on the correct side! Sounds like a faulty Gatso to me! :?


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll stand corrected here if I'm wrong* but standard Gatsos *can *catch you from the front if there are markings on that side of the road
Truvelos and SPECS are front facing only
(*as informed by one of my clients who are Devon and Cornwall Police Constabulary)


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

lindley said:


> I'll stand corrected here if I'm wrong* but standard Gatsos *can *catch you from the front if there are markings on that side of the road
> Truvelos and SPECS are front facing only
> (*as informed by one of my clients who are Devon and Cornwall Police Constabulary)


Hmmm...I've been flashed a number of times (front facing) and received nothing. That was a few years ago though, maybe they do now. Google it and see if you can find anything.. :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dont worry, its a knackered camera, and you are not in any danger, in either direction


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

I play it safe in either direction, especially if there are markings on my side of the road.
I've seen a faulty traffic light camera on the A10 in Edmonton just flashing randomly so these things do go wrong :? 
It's those damned average speed cameras that I hate (except when on my motorbike :wink: )


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

These cameras measure your progress over a fixed time (the time taken between the 2 pictures). If you were doing less than 30, even if the camera went off, the pictures will show that you were not speeding. No need to worry.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There are GATSOs that are wide angle and can catch you both ways but they are rare to say the least. Generally they paint the lines on both sides as this will make ppl slow down even if the camera if facing the other way.

There are 2 cameras on the Birmingham new road that I used to set off every Sunday when I had a morning shift. Never got a ticket from those.

Hope this helps

MAtt


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

> I'll stand corrected here if I'm wrong* but standard Gatsos can catch you from the front if there are markings on that side of the road


You stand corrected, it is illegal for them to flash in the face of a driver. Some Gatsos are dual purpose, they can work off radar and they can work digitally from sensors [the lines in the road] though this still only works on the side of the road of the Gatso.

Their are new Gatsos currently up for approval, they are grey in colour and don't use radar, they are purely digital and can monitor all 4 lanes from just one side of the road. None of these are in use as yet.

The most likely cause of the flash from the Gatso if nothing was going the other way is a misalignment of radar sensing. The radar sees you, it measures and then flashes and takes a photo of the correct side of the road and shows nothing.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

lindley said:


> I'll stand corrected here if I'm wrong* but standard Gatsos *can *catch you from the front if there are markings on that side of the road
> Truvelos and SPECS are front facing only
> (*as informed by one of my clients who are Devon and Cornwall Police Constabulary)


GATSO cameras with white flashes categorically cannot get you from the front m8, markings or not. Your client is talking out of his porky plod arse I'm afraid.

The markings on the other side of the road are for those cars that may be overtaking or merely trying to avoid the GATSO by driving on the wrong side.


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks all for your opinions, I also have heard it is illegal to be flashed in the face. I did also think that it could be proven i was going to the speed limit by the fact I could not have travelled far across the white lines, which would ulimately prove i was below the speed limit.

I think we all agree that these cameras are all bullshit, I came across a real great website recently about people going about the country burning them. I applaude them mavericks!!! :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

golfmadeasy said:


> Thanks all for your opinions, I also have heard it is illegal to be flashed in the face. I did also think that it could be proven i was going to the speed limit by the fact I could not have travelled far across the white lines, which would ulimately prove i was below the speed limit.
> 
> I think we all agree that these cameras are all bullshit, I came across a real great website recently about people going about the country burning them. I applaude them mavericks!!! :lol:


best evidence I have is the fact that I'm not banned. If I got 3 points for each time a GATSO has flashed me in the face I would be cycling till 2020!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Buy a radar detector and become aware of your surroundings is the best advice.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

TT Ade said:


> Buy a radar detector and become aware of your surroundings is the best advice.


Surely the "best" advice is to not speed in the first place? :wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

> Surely the "best" advice is to not speed in the first place?


Absolutely agree, but have you never drifted to 35 in a 30?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> lindley said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stand corrected here if I'm wrong* but standard Gatsos *can *catch you from the front if there are markings on that side of the road
> ...





TT Ade said:


> > I'll stand corrected here if I'm wrong* but standard Gatsos can catch you from the front if there are markings on that side of the road
> 
> 
> You stand corrected, it is illegal for them to flash in the face of a driver. Some Gatsos are dual purpose, they can work off radar and they can work digitally from sensors [the lines in the road] though this still only works on the side of the road of the Gatso.
> ...


All I can say is that my Auntie swears blind she's been prosecuted from a Gatso while travelling against the direction it was facing. I said that she couldn't be, but she tells me she got three points for it. :?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Kell said:


> All I can say is that my Auntie swears blind she's been prosecuted from a Gatso while travelling against the direction it was facing. I said that she couldn't be, but she tells me she got three points for it. :?


Unless your Auntie has recently been through a sex change op and was previously your uncle, I think we all know what the truth is behind this story.....


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

I deal with this quite a lot so I thought I'd add my musings :?

Gatso cameras are not configured for speed recording for oncoming traffic. They process the distance travelled between the pulse one and two and calculate the speed accordingly. If they processed front facing they would actually record you as travelling backwards as you would be closer between the two pulses instead of further away.

The detection method is not foolproof and as such they detection can be triggered as appears to have been done in this case. In any event staff at the fixed penalty unit of the local Plod or "camera safety partnership" look at the images to decide whether an offence has been committed.

They will reject oncoming images, unclear images etc. The bottom line is that you MUST receive a Notice of Intended Prosecution within 14 days if you are the registered keeper of the vehicle for ANY action to be taken. If nothing comes through in 14 days thats it your clear, no exceptions.
BUT, if you borrow your mates TT and go blasting through as many Gatsos as you can, provided he (as the registered keeper) gets the Notice of Intended Prosecution within 14 days you can be nominated at any time. :lol:

So if the magic 14 days have expired then you are entirely in the clear.

Anyway since the Plod have painted them all yellow you at least have a sporting chance. 

Veldtmeyer


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Kell said:


> All I can say is that my Auntie swears blind she's been prosecuted from a Gatso while travelling against the direction it was facing. I said that she couldn't be, but she tells me she got three points for it. :?


No disrespect but does your aunt know the difference between a Gatso and a Truvelo?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

veldtmeyer said:


> Anyway since the Plod have painted them all yellow you at least have a sporting chance.
> 
> Veldtmeyer


Absolutely. Bearing that fact in mind and the fact that TomToms and Road Angels etc are so cheap now there isnt really any reason for being caught by one at all (I dont mean the OP obviously, I mean actually caught).

In fact because their arrival has meant a major decline in plod sitting around with radar guns I think speed cameras are a great idea. Much rather a camera than a bloody speed hump (No, you, in the Fiesta behind me, no matter how close up my arse you get Im not going faster over the speed bumps because my car is lowered and I cant straddle them without smacking the engine you muppet! - err sorry went off on one then, pet hate.)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

veldtmeyer said:


> Gatso cameras are not configured for speed recording for oncoming traffic.


Thanks for that, set my mind at rest - I admit I recently set one off while headed in the opposite direction. I was pretty sure that since the lines were on the opposite side of the road, I would be ok....however there was a very small part of me thinking 'oh sh :!:t')

<lesson learned: try taking some lead out of my right foot  :twisted:>

Hev x :!:


----------

